# J.C. Higgins Made in Austria



## jungleterry (Oct 25, 2020)

Just picked this one up at the memory Lane show I’m told it’s from 53 to 56 found a ad in 56 Christmas catalog from Sears. Really cool bike . Must have been in a sunny area cause no rust but faded red paint . All works as it should . Pretty cool bike .


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 25, 2020)

*what a sweet ride and in beautiful condition! I dig those twin toolboxes on the rear rack, the pump mounted behind the seat tube, leather saddle, it is rocking! Congrats.*


----------



## 3-speeder (Oct 26, 2020)

Absolutely beautiful machine!  Nice score.


----------



## all riders (Oct 26, 2020)

Sweet, I really like those Austrian Steyer-Daimler- Puch bikes that sears sold. They are of great quality and ride nicely.   I think yours is quite an early example for sears, but that's not backed by any specific knowledge. All the ones I've owned or seen were a good bit later. Perhaps the best three-speed hub ever--don't remember who made the hubs(Sachs maybe)


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 27, 2020)

thank you as soon as I saw it I had too have it ,still has original gray treaded tires like in the ad.


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 29, 2020)

What a stunningly pristine bike! All the correct accessories, too.  I'm always interested in the Euro connection for US makes for their lightweight multi-speed bikes. Schwinn lightweights of the era 55ish-65ish used a lot of their own parts; cranks, stems, seats, etc but used Raleigh drivetrain and brake parts. This Higgins is exceptional in that it's pretty much a Raleigh with the exception of pedals, decals, non-dimpled biplane type fork crown, chrome fenders with over, not under wire stays and more color choices to satisfy a more fickle buying public. I have a 1963 Huffy Sportsman with SA 3 speed hub, wire fender stays but chrome fenders, 3 piece cottered crank, and made in the UK but badged Huffy. With the end of the balloon bike era, the US was looking to Europe for inspiration and these 3 speed roadsters filled the void until derailleur multi-speed bikes became more popular.


----------



## jungleterry (Nov 2, 2020)

thanks for the information I collect Raleigh bikes too,Thats what I liked about this one it has that full cover chain guard too.


----------



## 3-speeder (Nov 2, 2020)

While this bike is like a Raleigh, it was not built by Raleigh as the '63 Huffy Sportsman was. I had a nice example of one of those for a while too. It had the Genuine  English Lightweight seal on the seat tube. These Austrian built bikes are definitely evidence of the British influence on the American marketplace. I love all the variants of these from the fifties and the sixties. Great commuter bikes.


----------

